# Bantams



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

When I was new to the chicken world, I had silkies and bantams. I had heard the term "bantams" used so much, that I finally asked just what a bantam was. This is the response that I got, and maybe it will be helpful.

Chickens are broken down into 2 main *Categories*, those being Large Fowl (often mistakenly referred to as Standards), and Bantam.
So, Bantam is not a breed, it's a Category of all small breeds, most are miniatures, about 1/4 the size of their Large Fowl counterparts, but others are "True Bantams", such as Silkies, which have no Large Fowl counterpart. Other True Bantams breeds are: Booted, Belgian Bearded D'Uccles, Belgian Bearded D'Anvers, Rosecombs and Seramas. In other words they are found only as Bantams. All breeds, whether Large Fowl or Bantam have specific characteristics, or "Standards" as written in the Standard Manuals, size, weight, body shape are all specific to their breed. Colour and Patterns are specific to Variety.

The Classes of Large Fowl Chickens as described in the APA Standard of Perfection are: American, Asiatics, Continental, English, Games and AOSB (All Other Standard Breeds).

The Classes of Bantam Chickens as described in both the APA Standard of Perfection and the ABA Bantam Standard are: Feather Legged, Games, Single Comb Clean Legged, Rose Comb Clean Legged, and All Other Comb Clean Legged.

I know that I was confused, but that cleared up alot for me. Hope it helps others!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you. This was very concise helpful and interesting.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Spot on !!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you fuzziebutt for the explanation.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Very helpful! I had been wondering too.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I have 6 booted bantams and I love them.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I believe my hens are all orpingtons. Not sure on my roo, I know he is called a splash bantam. Found this site to be helpful for me.

http://chickenpic.blogspot.com/2008/06/bantams-what-exactly-is-bantam-or-banty.html


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very interesting, thank you. all mine are bantams but im hoping to get some large foul.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

hmmmm after looking here http://www.cacklehatchery.com/cochinbantam.html

I have come to the conclusion they are cochins. Although photo 3 looks like orpington to me, but they are still young. Also check out the differences in their waddles and combs.

Photo 1 ~ Partridge and black
Photo 2 ~ Funky frizzle
Photo 3 ~ Blue and blue splash


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> hmmmm after looking here http://www.cacklehatchery.com/cochinbantam.html
> 
> I have come to the conclusion they are cochins. Although photo 3 looks like orpington to me, but they are still young. Also check out the differences in their waddles and combs.
> 
> ...


Those are definitely pretty.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you ........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love round hens. And these are pretty, round hens. Good luck with them.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, They are my pretty babies and get treated better than anyone else in my house...lol I am facinated with the booted bantams. They are my pets. Here is another article I found about bantams..

http://farm-animals.knoji.com/miniature-chickens-the-bantam-breeds/


----------

